# Just a Day at "The Beach:"  June 6, 2009



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2009)

*Date(s) Skied: *  June 6, 2009

*Resort or Ski Area: * "The Beach:"  A remaining snowfield patch somewhere in the Presidential Range.  

*Conditions: * Corn.

*Weather:*  Sunny, highs in the 40's and 50's up high, few clouds.  Winds increasing in the afternoon.  

*Trip Report: *  Skiing, yes skiing in June.  Andy Zee had convinced some of us to make the trek in search of snow.  We were not disappointed.  I picked up CB and we headed from the NEK to the Mount Washington Auto Road, arriving at 8:45am or so.  We called snowmonster, and then headed to the summit.  We saw snow and got excited.  One patch caught our eye:












This was my first trek to the Whites for some BC skiing or sorts, so I wanted to enjoy it.  After going to the summit, we packed up and headed out for the snow we had seen...which was the largest snow patch in the area.  Snowmonster opted to do Airplane Gully.  CB didn't like the pitch or the crowds, so we pressed on.











A couple long hours later we got to the area where the snow was.  Thank God for digital cameras, which, when combined with a topo map, led us right to the area:






It was tricky because with the angle of the view, as you got closer, the snow patch was hidden by a ridgeline.  

Folks, it was tasty:





















We did 4-5 runs.  CB hit the lower, more steeper pitch into the Great Gulf and reported firm, tricky conditions.  I opted to stay on the upper snowfield.  

We shared the few runs with two nice guys, who are timefortuckerman regulars.  They took vids and photos of us and were great skiers to share the afternoon with:






It came to an end too soon, and we headed back and picked up some other skiers who were leaving as well.  They couldn't believe we had hiked as far as we did, but we had plenty of leg and arm room and plenty of snow to enjoy!

More pics and vid to come...including maybe a shot of the moose and bear we saw on the Auto Road!


----------



## Rambo (Jun 8, 2009)

What an awesome patch of snow for June 6th in the East!


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2009)

Very very cool. That's the snow patch on Jefferson, right? I've been to that patch on a hike back in June of 1994:

*Barely visible from Mount Adams:*





*A young 20 year old future AZ admin:*





It was a tad smaller that year. I think it was probably later in June. I gotta get back up there soon.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice work guys! Great pics!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2009)

Rambo said:


> What an awesome patch of snow for June 6th in the East!




 

Wow, you beat me to posting my own video!  Kudos!  :beer:  

And I will not disclose the location of this nice spot :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2009)

More video...



Sorry for being a nerd in that one...and slipping out the location of the snow...


----------



## Vortex (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice job guys? where are the moguls?


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice pics and video, TB! The "Beach" looks sweet! Way to get an intro to the Presidentials. Most go into Tux as an intro. You and CB ended going into the wildest reaches of the place. It's like hitting a homer in your first at bat in the Majors. Congrats!





Welcome to the Great Gulf Wilderness!

Well, after returning to my car to fix some gear issues (the soles of my boots are shot!), I struck out on my own. I missed the entrance to Airplane Gully several times and I had to walk back and forth along the ridge looking for it -- which is not a pleasant thing to do when you're alone and the wind is howling. 





That's not Airplane yet but I think it's Turkey Chute. Just ribbons of snow for a skiable 50 feet. Some guys actually skied this. As I was about to give up, I met someone heading towards Airplane. The entrance is fairly hidden and you don't see the snow until you actually get there. 

It was steep (45 degrees at the entrance) and narrow (20 feet?). It goes straight down then doglegs to the left. At the dogleg, it opens up where you can carve bigger turns. However, I didn't get down that far since you had to climb back out. If you took it all the way to where the snow ended, you could have a 750 feet run according to one of the guys there. The snow itself was nice and corned up. There were some bumps but not too much. The snow sloughed up around you and made mini-avalanches. 






I did mostly jump turns and side-slipped a bit. I didn't want to fall since I didn't know anybody there and I doubt if anybody wanted to rescue my sorry a-- if I fell.

The hike up was a pain. It was really steep and after a few steps you got winded. The worst part was when you got almost near the top since it was almost a headwall and was slippery. The thought of almost getting out then sliding back down was unbearable. I did slip a few times and had to self-arrest with my poles.

I think the snow there can hold up for another two or three weeks. Pipeline Gully further out is still skiable but it was shorter than Airplane and more bumped up. The "Beach" looks promising and Tux itself from ckofer's TR still looks fat. I think the Presidentials and I have some unfinished business.

If any of you are up for it, let me know. I am still stoked from this weekend! 





That's Wildcat!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm seriously tempted to go to Tux this weekend.....


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 8, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm seriously tempted to go to Tux this weekend.....



I'm free on Saturday.=) Time to weather watch?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> I'm free on Saturday.=) Time to weather watch?



I'd say so.


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 8, 2009)

The game's afoot.


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> ...and slipping out the location of the snow...



:lol: I really don't think its location was a huge secret!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> :lol: I really don't think its location was a huge secret!



True, but while Airplane Gully had about 20-30 people during the day, we were two of four!


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 8, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> True, but while Airplane Gully had about 20-30 people during the day, we were two of four!



I had only about 5 other folks in Airplane when I was there.

If you look at online forums, there's a little bit of secrecy with regard to locations in the Whites. While Tux, Hillman's and GOS get a lot of beta and directions, the more remote areas (i.e., the locations not in the Goodman book) do not usually include directions. Part of this is because you want to preserve the stash (just like glade skiing) but it's also because you don't want some unsuspecting skier/lurker to get lost or in over their heads. It's a word-of-mouth, "show don't tell" process. These are remote areas and rescue is not a cel phone call away.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 8, 2009)

nice videos!!!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## bigbog (Jun 8, 2009)

*"10"!*

Terrific stuff TB.....the GG and rest of the PR is tough to beat.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 9, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> True, but while Airplane Gully had about 20-30 people during the day, we were two of four!



That's because it was way shorter and less steep.  Also it is like 5 times further from the auto road than airplane.  I did the trek from the Beach to the summit of Washington about a month and a half ago and it was tortuous. 

Anyway nice TR, and welcome to skiing in the Presis.  Now you just need to get up here 2 months early!


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 9, 2009)

Don't worry about disclosure, there really are no secrets in the Presis. Definitely not like stash preservation on piste. The tougher to access stuff is guarded by something far more tangible than secrecy... but rather self selection in that the lesser known stuff is harder to access so fewer people go. I wouldn't call something that you were able to take a picture of while driving up the auto road a secret LOL.


----------



## skiadikt (Jun 9, 2009)

great job guys!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 9, 2009)

http://timefortuckerman.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11832


----------

